
San Diego Police Targets African American Children for Unlawful DNA Collection - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/san-diego-police-targets-african-american-children-unlawful-dna-collection
======
finid
_In 2013, SDPD paid $35,000 to settle a lawsuit involving a 2011 incident
where officers improperly collected DNA without cause from five family members
of a parolee._

But what happens to the collected DNA? Deleted from the database?

And this DNA collection campaign is not just happening in San Diego, CA, but
in other areas of the country. Florida, I've heard, is very active in this
area.

By the way, this is similar to how cops gave young, black men criminal records
in the years after civil rights victories.

Edited: DNS to DNA.

~~~
chris11
> By the way, this is similar to how cops gave young, black men criminal
> records in the years after civil rights victories.

Can you expand on that? What were cops doing right after civil rights
victories.

~~~
finid
Going around black neighborhoods arresting young, black men on spurious
charges just to give them criminal records.

But I think the effects of this will be much worse, because a rouge cop with
someones DNA is really bad news. How do you prove it was not your DNA at the
crime scene?

~~~
funnyfacts365
Minor nitpick: rouge is a color. I guess you meant rogue.

~~~
finid
Yep, I have some French me. That and not double-checking what I wrote before
posting.

